# Small truck to California



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Even the 1 ton flatbeds are supposed to stop at the scales ,even when empty. I drove right past them for years with
my old 1 tons, but I also heard of them chasing trucks down that blew past the scales. I know some sort of number is required for any commercial truck in Ca.either DOT or the Ca MCP # .Now I make sure I stop (especially with a load of bees lol). I got flagged into a safety inspection last week at the scales with my 2 ton. Pain in the butt.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply mike, that's about what I figured it would be. Did you have to provide flares, triangles,fire extinguisher ? I will call ADOT on Tuesday and see what I can find out. Thanks again GB


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yep, 3 triangles and an extinguisher. Got a nice little sticker on my window for being good.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

GB, since your across state lines is a log book reg?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We were pulled over recently for a CHP safety inspection going to the dump. I was cited for having my license plate stickers on the back plate rather than the front, which is the law for commercial trucks. The truck had been inspected several times since 2000 and they never caught it before. You can all feel safer now. Someone also turned in my honey for sale at a produce store to Weights and Measures. I was cited for not displaying weights and zip code properly. You can all feel safer now. I am a ruthless terrible criminal and should be taken off the streets.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

odfrank said:


> You can all feel safer now.


I think everyone will truly feel safer once the Department of Ag has cited you for filtering your honey through *used* panty hose.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

beemandan said:


> I think everyone will truly feel safer once the Department of Ag has cited you for filtering your honey through *used* panty hose.


I went clean on that. This year I pumped thru new nylon drainage filter fabric. Works great.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Keith, I will pick up a couple comic books just for good measure.




Keith Jarrett said:


> GB, since your across state lines is a log book reg?


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

You may face legal challenges, that is a trade secret that you just gave out....



beemandan said:


> I think everyone will truly feel safer once the Department of Ag has cited you for filtering your honey through *used* panty hose.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

> used panty hose<
od, I guess your regular customers are going to miss that special essence that made it unique.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Commercial vehicles having a declared gross vehicle weight of 10,001 pounds or more must display the current month and year sticker on the front license plates (CVC §5204).

Oops, your right . Didnt know that. Not that i am going to rush out and change them.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

This exactely why I gave up my CDL several years ago. I felt like I had a Bullseye on the door every place I went, DOT could take pot shots at you anytime they want.





loggermike said:


> Commercial vehicles having a declared gross vehicle weight of 10,001 pounds or more must display the current month and year sticker on the front license plates (CVC §5204).
> 
> Oops, your right . Didnt know that. Not that i am going to rush out and change them.


----------

